# Selling the Bible?



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 9, 2003)

Is it biblical to sell the word of God like we do in christian bookstores?

blade


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 9, 2003)

[quote:e55cd172d1][i:e55cd172d1]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:e55cd172d1]
Is it biblical to sell the word of God like we do in christian bookstores?

blade [/quote:e55cd172d1]

I believe that it is perfectly biblical to sell Bibles to requite the laborer for his work in producing the actual book. The laborer is worthy of his hire. What the book distributers will have to answer to the Lord of the Word for is hijacking His word and copyrighting it, and making themselves authorities over its translation (as opposed to the Church).


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank you fred, I agree that translations should be supervised by the church but the more i think about it it just doesnt feel right.

blade


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 9, 2003)

That is why there are two or three Bibles out there that I think are &quot;worthy of our money&quot; though one of them may become more exspensive.

You can buty a KJV bible for less than nothing. At a store downtown they sell the KJV bibles at cost. 

You can buy a New Geneva Study Bible from Ligonier for $19 (almost cost).

And the ESV, when I bought it when it first emerged was about $20. (Nice leather, etc.)

We should pay for the cost of materials.
We should not have to worry about &quot;copyright&quot; as Fred suggested above. 

In some places you can buy a number of the version cheap because these stores buy Bibles at cost (www.cvbbs.com has some good deals as well). If you live in the FT Lauderdale area, the Book Explosion has a &quot;back room&quot; where they sell bibles VERY cheap.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 9, 2003)

How was the binding on the New Geneva Study Bible that you got from Ligonier?

My wife needs a new Bible... and I figure that it would be the perfect Christmas gift... but I don't want to have to put $80 into what should only cost a fraction of that.

[Edited on 10-9-2003 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## TheologLC (Oct 9, 2003)

Speaking of selling Bibles, When I lived in the Orlando-area of FL., Bibles were not taxed when purchased at any store. I now reside in Birmingham, AL, and the state taxes Bibles here. Does this violate seperation of church and state? Why or why not?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 9, 2003)

Is it biblical to split the two testaments and sell just the new?

In my opinion, this borders on heresy.


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 10, 2003)

I dunno Scott. Sometimes it would be nice to just carry a paperback of a certain book or section of the Bible to just open and read when studying a particular area. I wouldn't see anything wrong with that. 

I agree with the desire to avoid separating the OT and the NT though.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Oct 11, 2003)

*What is the New Geneva Study Bible?*

Is the New Geneva Study Bible basically the NKJV only with additional study notes from Sproul, Packer, etc?

Or does it actually read different than the NKJV or KJV? 

I'm curious to know, because I'm very interested in getting one, but would like to know what I'm getting.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 11, 2003)

just a NKJV with reformed notes

blade


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Oct 12, 2003)

[quote:3643a063a3][i:3643a063a3]Originally posted by Bladestunner316[/i:3643a063a3]
just a NKJV with reformed notes

blade [/quote:3643a063a3]

Thanks!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 13, 2003)

your welcome


----------



## workman (Oct 14, 2003)

My friend Lawton would like
to sell you a piece of history.

http://greatsite.com/aboutus/index.html

See his response in/to question 13...


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Oct 15, 2003)

[quote:0d49ad6dce][i:0d49ad6dce]Originally posted by workman[/i:0d49ad6dce]
My friend Lawton would like
to sell you a piece of history.

http://greatsite.com/aboutus/index.html

See his response in/to question 13... [/quote:0d49ad6dce]

I think I've bought something from him before...Or at least made an inquiry. :bigsmile:


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 26, 2003)

*About the New Geneva Study Bible...*

If the New Geneva Study Bible sounds like it would be beneficial, and you're planning on ordering one...there are two newer and supposedly better ones out there. There's The Reformation Study Bible (NKJV) edited by Sproul, which was intended specifically as a revision of The New Geneva Study Bible, and as such would probably be better.

And now there's a newer one (June 2003)that I hear is even better: Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible (NIV). I don't have a copy yet, but from a reading of the reviews on Amazon, it seems like the best Reformed study Bible out there. In addition to the NIV instead of the NKJV, it has the Heidelberg Catechism, Westminster Confession, Westminster Shorter Catechism, Belgic Confession, Canons of Dort, and Westminster Larger Catechism. Also, Sproul is no longer the general editor, but Richard Pratt, professor at RTS in Orlando. Pratt also selected as the theological editors John Frame and J. I. Packer.

It'd be even better if a Reformed study Bible with the ESV was out there! But in any case, hope this helps!


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks Christopher! And welcome to the board.


Sproul also has on his site &quot;The Reformation Study Bible&quot;. Does anyone know what the differences are between that and the New Geneva? What translation, etc.?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 26, 2003)

Yeah, that was the one I was talking about in my first paragraph. It and the New Geneva are NKJV, and as I understand it, the Reformation Study Bible is basically a revision of the notes and articles in the New Geneva, just like the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible seems to be a similar revision to the Reformation Study Bible.


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 27, 2003)

[quote:bd2ef2fc18][i:bd2ef2fc18]Originally posted by ChristianasJourney[/i:bd2ef2fc18]
Thanks Christopher! And welcome to the board.


Sproul also has on his site &quot;The Reformation Study Bible&quot;. Does anyone know what the differences are between that and the New Geneva? What translation, etc.? [/quote:bd2ef2fc18]

They are the same thing. Apparently it was decided that not enough people know about the Geneva Bible (1559 and later) for the New Geneva Bible to make any connection. But most people know something about the reformation.

BTW From what R.C. Sproul had indicated (RYM) the NGSB was origianlly backed by a publisher that had a license to print the NIV. So the NIV would have been used. But the publisher went under and the group that took up the project did not have a NIV license so the work already done was revised to use the NKJV.

Now that the NGSB/RSB has done well, the profit motivated, Mudock owned, Zondervan that has flooded the market with all sorts of &quot;Study Bibles&quot; is adding one more to their stable. ( I just can't get John MacArthur's quoting another at the Ligonier Conference a couple of years ago out of my mind... &quot;Whoever sold the rights to the Bible to Rupert Murdock should be taken out in the field and flogged.&quot

[Edited on 10-27-2003 by jfschultz]


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 27, 2004)

Just as long as you don't rob people under the pretense of selling God's Word like John Goodman did in the film Oh Brother Where Are Thou... it's okay to peddle the Word.


----------

